# Angeln in Ligurien- ein Reisebericht



## kuhnikuehnast (31. August 2016)

So, 
vor 2 Tagen in Ligurien im Urlaub angekommen und natuerlich sofort die lokale Angelszene abgeklappert. Hier werden doch einige, in Deutschland nicht ganz gebrauechliche Methoden verwandt:
Geangelt wird meistens vom Wellenbrecher aus direkt am Hafen mit rel. langen Ruten. 
- Mit schwimmendem Sbirolino um die 30g wird aehnlich wie am Forellensee gefischt. Allerdings kommt keine Bienenmade sondern ein Seeringelwurm an den Haken der Groesse 12-14

- Mit Pose wird entweder eine Brotflocke oder ein Seeringelwurm an ebenfalls einem Haken der Groesse 12-14 angeboten.

- Auf Grund mit 50-75g Blei, teils am Anti-Tangle-Boom, teils als Laufbleimontage habe ich bisher nur gesehen, dass Brot, Brotteig oder Brotteig vesetzt mit Parmesan oder Peggorino angeboten wurde. Die Fische muessen beweisen hier wohl echt einen guten Geschmack. 
Interessant fand ich die Hakenmontage, die hier fuers Angeln mit Brotflocke oder Teig auf Grund verwendet wird. Es werden 5 Haken der Groesse 8 an je ca. 7 cm Vorfach zusammengeknuepft. Man erhaelt quasi einen Vorfachtintenfisch mit Haken am Ende  Davon geht ein ca. 30 cm Vorfach aus, dass dann ans Blei bzw den Anti Tangle Boom Kommt. Alternativ werden die 5 Haken direkt in einen Teigklumpen um das Blei geknetet.


Mit diesen Tipps habe ich mich gestern bei Einbruch der Daemmerung ebenfalls an einen erkundeten Spot gestellt und 4 Stunden bis nach Mitternacht geangelt. Als Koeder hatte ich Seeringelwuermer dabei (denen habe ich um Bissen vorzubeugen vor dem ankoedern mit Koedernadel immer den Kopf abgeschnitten) und ein vom Fruehstueck uebrig gebliebenes Ciabatta Broetchen. An Ruten hatte ich eine 270cm Spinnrute mit 75g WG, eine 240cm Spinnrute mit 35g WG und eine 360cm Brandungsrute mit bis zu 250g WG dabei. Nach anfaenglichen Versuchen mit Pose und Sbirolino bin ich aufgrund des rel. starken Windes schnell dazu uebergeganen alle Ruten auf Grund zu legen. An die Brandungsrute kam ein 100g Blei, an die schwere Spinnrute 50g und an die leichte 30g. Anfaenglich habe ich noch einen Brotkrustenversuch mit einem nachgebauten 5er Hakenversuch gestartet, bin dann aber spaeter zu reinem Seeringelwurm als Koeder uebergegangen, da die Brotkrusten nur gefuehlte 30s am Haken hielten.

Fazit des ersten Versuches: leider kein einziger Fisch am Haken... |evil: Wobei es dennoch Fischaktivitaet gegeben haben muss! Die Haken waren jedes Mal blank gefressen! Beschleunigt werden konnte das "blank fressen der Haken" wenn ich die Wuermer davor noch mit Friedfrischlockspray eingesprueht habe. Ich denke nicht, dass es ein Verlust der Koeder vom Haken war, da diese mit Koedernadel ja bis aufs Vorfach aufgezogen und somit bombenfest waren.

Habt ihr evtl. Ideen, wie ich zu einer besseren Bissausbeute kommen kann? #q
Das Mittelmeer stellt sich bis jetzt als absoluter Endgegner fuer mich dar! Ich hatte im Alter von 5 Jahren von einem Kollegen meines Vaters eine einfache kleine Angelrute geschenkt bekommen und dann fleissig jede Sommerferien mein Glueck- leider erfolglos- versucht. Spaeter ging es natuerlich dann nicht unbedingt mehr ans Mittelmeer, aber der Misserfolg blieb, bis heute, fast 26 Jahre spaeter bestehen #d

Jetzt gehts erst mal wieder mit der Freundin an den Strand, einen rel. einsamen und ich werde mal etwas Spinnkram einpacken und ein paar Wobbler und Mefo Blinker durchs Wasser ziehen um mir die Zeit zu vertreiben, waehrend vom anderen Geschlecht ein ganz ganz spannender Krimi beendet werden muss... 

Liebe Gruesse
kuhni


----------



## Frame (31. August 2016)

*AW: Angeln in Ligurien- ein Reisebericht*

Auch mal ganz nett was übers Urlaubsangeln in Italien zu lesen. (Auch wenn IT jetzt nicht mein Urlaubsland der Wahl wäre)

Wundert mich warum bisher noch niemand mit Tipps reagiert hat.|kopfkrat

Allerdings fürchte ich da auch wenig helfen zu können, war da und überhaupt in Italien noch nie am Meer angeln.
Hört sich aber irgendwie nach lauter Kleinzeug an. Wenn Du Wurm auf Grund legst, wie machst Du es dann mit Bisserkennung? Vor allem bei Wind?

Ich würd mal bei der leichtesten Rute (mit der anfangen) diese in der Hand halten und die Schnur knapp vor der Rolle (30 cm) leicht zwischen den Fingern. (Rute muss aber irgendwie mindestens einseitig auch aufgelegt sein oder falls es Mole/Steg gibt auch abgelegt auf Lappen oder Handtuch sonst wackelts zu arg auf Dauer.)

Beim 1. Zuppler hab ich nur angehauen wenn der so stark war dass es aus Reflex geschieht. Aber "Alarmbereitschaft"
und warten auf den 2. oder 3. Zuppler der meist stärker ist und ein echter Biss dann...

Wenn Du dann nen Fisch hast nimm den an der großen Brandungsrute als Köfi. 1-2 Fänge von 10 Bissen ist schon mal gut für den Anfang. Steigerungsfähig wenn größere vorkommen.


Zu der Geschichte mit dem Brot: da war ich noch verdammt klein als ich das gesehen habe, aber wenn michs nicht täuscht haben diejenigen  damit gefangen, die eher kleinere als 8 benutzt. 10-14 vielleicht, dünndrähtig. Und das Vorfach muss dünn sein. Ich hatte zum Glück Vorfächer von daheim immer ausreichend mit.
Ist zwar eher schon Jahrzente her, aber alles was man damals in den Läden vor Ort bekommen hat waren zu dicke Vorfächer und zu große Haken, ebenso auch Posen für die *Uferfische*. (Spanien/Kroatien/Montenegro/Istrien tagsüber).

Die Nummer mit den Mehrfachhaken und Brot hab ich auch nie gemacht, aber auf Einzelhaken viele Meeräschen usw. gefangen. Mehr als die Kollegen mit dem "System".

Wenn Du wo windgeschützt (Hafen Steg oder so) versuchs mal auf Sicht nur mit der Hand und Teig nur auf der Hakenspitze. Also Handleine.
Dann mußt aber schon beim 1. Zuppler reagieren, eher sogar schon nen Sekundenbruchteil davor. Sieht man dann ja auch und hat noch die besten Erfolgschancen im Vergleich zu allem anderen.

Klingt halt nicht als ob Du solche Möglichkeiten hättest, aber evtl. findest Du noch eine. Da hilft denn auch anfüttern mit Brot oder Brot/Sardinenmix.

Oder generell Sardinen besorgen und evtl. ein Seil, Steine und ein Zwiebelnetz oder sowas. Und mal ne halbe Sardine nachts oder in der Dämmerung an die Brandungsrute hängen.

Viel Spass noch im Urlaub, wünsche Dir mal nen Erfolg und dass mal die Bremse kreischt.


----------



## glavoc (31. August 2016)

*AW: Angeln in Ligurien- ein Reisebericht*

Eigentlich ganz genau so wie von mir und anderen in deinem anderen Thread vermutet
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=318443. 
Du wurdest ja auch gewarnt^^ ich schrieb irgendwas von feiner, nerviger Angelei mit der Pose und das dass deshalb auch nicht meines sei, zumal die fangbaren Fische auch von der Größe doch recht klein ausfallen. Da mußt du ähnlich wie hier die Stipper (z.Bsp. Rotfedern) mehrere Dutzend fangen um ein ordentl. Abendessen hinzukriegen...
Übrigens kannst du auch 1,2 oder 3 Std. vor Dämmerung anfangen (vor allem beim Spinnfischen).
Wenn du dir die Rutenspitzen der dortigen Uferangler anschaust, wirst du vermutl. neonfarbene, feine Rutenenden aus superweichem Material entdecken. Das Ding ist, dass meist auf dem Weg zum Grund schon der Haken/Köder vehement angegriffen wird. Natürlich vor allem zu Beginn von meist kleinen Fischen mit scharfen, feinen und spitzen Mäulern. Seeringelwürmer sind jedoch von der Konsistenz doch sehr weich. Versuche es doch auch mal mit festeren Ködern wie Napfschnecken und Purpurschnecken ö.ä. bzw. mit Sardienen unter Verwendung eines Siliconfadens. (sehr fest diese damit fixieren 20-40 Umwicklungen) oder eben auch mit dem Siliconfaden mit deinen (hoffentlich größeren) Würmern. 
Zum Spinnen wurden dir explizit Casting Jigs empfohlen. Denke du wirst eher nur Nachläufer auf deine Mefo-Blinker bekommen statt große, schöne Predatoren an den KuKö-Drilling. Aber Versuch macht kluch 
Hatte dir ja Stickbaits, Popper und längliche Twichbaits sowie die obigen Casting Jigs nahegelegt.
Doraden und Co. - Grundköder: hier!
Grundmontagen: hier!
Casting Jigs & How to: hier!
die anderen Lures: hier!

liebe Grüße


----------



## kuhnikuehnast (1. September 2016)

*AW: Angeln in Ligurien- ein Reisebericht*

So,
leider konnte mein gestriger Plan vom Spinnfischen nicht ganz in die Tat umgesetzt werden. Der uns versprochene "ruhige und einsame" Strand stellte sich doch als ganz schön überlaufen raus. Da ich auch ein Herz für Luftmatratzen habe und diese, angeworfen von einem Haken, doch eine rel. begrenzte Halbwertszeit besitzen, habe ich dort auf das Angeln leider komplett verzichten müssen. Beim Schnorcheln selbst habe ich aber doch einige rel. große Fische gesehen die zwischen den Felsen der Wellenbrecher nach Nahrung suchten. 
Die von glavoc beschriebenen Schnecken konnte ich leider gar nicht entdecken...

Nachher gehts nochmal zum Supermarkt, evtl. gibts da ja frischen Tintenfisch, Muscheln oder ähnliches das ich als Köder verwenden kann. In einem Angelladen wurden mir hier auch noch die "extra strong" Seeringelwürmer für 6,80€ für 10 Stück angeboten was ich dann aber doch relativ teuer fand.


Das bisher versuchte Grundangeln stellte sich auch echt als schwierig heraus. Ich hatte vorher etliche lokalen Angler bezüglich Tipps bequatscht und auch fleißig zugeschaut: Die Rutenspitzen wippten im Wind / Wellengang, bei einem Biss gab es aber immer einen ganz schön ordentlichen Ruck durch die Rute woraufhin dann angeschlagen wurde. 
Mit der feinen Rute war ich da ganz schön überfordert- das 30g Blei war einfach zu fein für den Wellengang. Das angebrachte Aalglöckchen klingelte quasi im Minutentakt, ńach dem Einholen war aber der Köder noch komplett dran. Vermutlich kullerte das Blei einfach lustig auf dem Meeresboden umher und täuschte mir so Bisse vor.

Hatte jetzt noch 2 weitere Ideen, wie ich an Fisch kommen könnte: Zum einen wäre es ja möglich, den Haken so klein zu wählen, dass er vom Fisch komplett geschluckt werden kann und dieser ihn gar nicht bemerkt- quasi die Selbsthakmontage die nicht unbedingt waidgerecht ist. 
Zum anderen habe ich hier noch Forellenteig gefunden, der wohl irgendwie im Urlaubspackwahn mit eingepackt wurde. Damit könnte man das Sbirolino- Fischen am Teighaken oder auch das Brotflockenfischen auf Grund ausprobieren  

Insgesamt ist die Region hier aber leider doch sehr touristisch und die möglichen Angelplätze beschränken sich auf einige wenige Wellenbrecher direkt an den Jachthäfen. 

Dann noch an glavoc: Du meintest mit Bait- Elastic den Wurm fixieren? Würdest Du dann um den kompletten Wurm wickeln oder wie darf ich das verstehen? Ich hatte den Wurm eig. immer so aufgezogen, dass er ca. 2-3 cm auf dem Vorfach hing und die Hakenspitze noch frei war. Und welche Hakengröße würdet ihr dazu nehmen? eher fein oder doch lieber in Richtung 1-2?

Heute Nachmittag werde ich dann hoffentlich nochmal für 1-2 Stunden zum Spinnfischen kommen und dann heute Abend nochmal mein Glück auf Naturköder probieren, es muss hier schließlich noch ein Fisch ans Band! 

lg kuhni


----------



## Thomas9904 (1. September 2016)

*AW: Angeln in Ligurien- ein Reisebericht*

klasse und danke fürs einstellen - halt uns auf dem Laufenden, bin kein Italienfan, aber ich les auch sowas gerne ;-))


----------



## Franz_x (1. September 2016)

*AW: Angeln in Ligurien- ein Reisebericht*

Servus,

so wie es aussieht, gibt es wohl doch einen postpuperätren Schaden....
Ligurien hat eigentlich keinen schlechten Ruf - aber es ist halt kein Forellenpuff! Sich an den Einheimischen zu orientieren kann gehen, aber wenn es auch nur italienische Hin-und Wieder-Angler sind #c. Es braucht einfach etwas Zeit und Erfahrung, bis man am Mittelmeer die möglichen Plätze und Angelarten raus hat. 
Wo bist Du denn jetzt eigentlich gelandet? Gibt es wirklich nur Sandstrand weit und breit? Konzentriere Dich evtl. nur auf eine Angelart und erkunde Deine Möglichkeiten. Spinnfischen wäre hier die Methode meiner Wahl. Vier oder fünf Wobbler einpacken und es immer wieder versuchen. Irgendwann hast Du die ersten Nachläufer und dann bestimmt auch mal einen guten Fisch an der Leine.

Grüße
Franz


----------



## glavoc (1. September 2016)

*AW: Angeln in Ligurien- ein Reisebericht*

Hallo kuhnikühnast,
generell ist "Ferndiagnose ja schwierig^^, aber ich versuchs:


kuhnikuehnast schrieb:


> Die von glavoc beschriebenen Schnecken konnte ich leider gar nicht entdecken...
> 
> Die einen kannste direkt an jeden Felsen in Höhe der Meeresoberfläche finden (Napfschnecke), die anderen eventl. beim Schnorcheln...
> 
> ...



Viel Erfolg!
lg


----------



## Frame (1. September 2016)

*AW: Angeln in Ligurien- ein Reisebericht*

*Stimmt alles was glavoc schreibt*, wenn die Haken *zu* dünn sind brechen sie natürlich oder biegen auf!
Aber man bekommt dann ein Gefühl dafür und hat vielleicht mal ein Erfolgserlebnis und nen Köfi für die Brandungsrute!

Wenn ich schon ein so relativ schweres Gerät dabei hätte würd ich schauen dass die möglichst immer passiv beködert im Wasser liegt und wenns dunkel ist sogar aktiv mit der angeln.

Passiv heisst mit Glöckchen, aktiv Schnur zwischen Daumen und Zeigefinger und wenn das Blei treibt hälste Spannung und kurbelst auch mal wieder bissl ein. Die andere Hand immer am Rollengriff zum anschlagen.
Schnur nur dezent spitz halten dass sie beim Megabiss nicht in die Finger schneidet sollte klar sein#t. Ist mir aber bisher allerdings auch bei größeren noch nicht passiert.
Ich zieh beim Anschlag auch leicht in Gegenrichtung bis die Rute krumm ist und ich loslasse.

Klar fischt man nicht immer aktiv, man ist ja schließlich im Urlaub und am Meer. Frau nicht vergessen und so:g.

Forellenteig hab ich mal spasseshalber in der Türkei probiert als ich zu faul zum Köder suchen war. Da gehen die wie wild drauf aber raspeln ihn Dir nur vom Haken. Kannste glaub knicken.
(War mir eh klar, aber Hauptsache Angel nebenbei im Wasser.)

Seeringelwürmer hab ich mir in Kroatien selber gesucht durch Steine umdrehen. Sollten Steine sein wo am Rand und untendrunter bissl Schmodder liegt. Die bevorzugen glaub auch leicht verschmutzes Wasser.
Topplatz war am Auslauf vom Restaurant. Das war dann gleich auch ein guter Fangplatz sowohl am Ufer als auch weit draußen! Oder in Hafennähe hab ich auch gut gefunden.

(Ködersuche ist auch ein Job wo man manchmal Kinder gut dafür engagieren kann, die eh grad mit dem Kescher und Eimerchen rumlaufen und irgendwie Interesse zeigen.
Oder sogar nerven|evil:
Als Erwachsener aber evtl. dann vorher mit den Eltern absprechen ob das OK ist wenn die in der Nähe sind..., um zu verdeutlichen das man da keine "anderen" Interessen hat.)

Wenns Blei rollt: ich hab da oft Muscheln gefangen in Kroatien. Dann die Hakenspitze kontrollieren ob die noch scharf ist. Diese Miesmuschel waren auch ein guter Köder, halten aber relativ schlecht am Haken.
(Gibt da auch PVA-Netze dafür oder alternativ ein Stück Strumpfhose. Kenne das allerdings nicht aus eigener Erfahrung. Nur gelesen.)

Und blinkern ohne FC Vorfach; nur Nachläufer. Noch nie nen Fisch gefangen. Nette Zeitverschwendung aber, bestenfalls steigt dann was unfangbares ein was Rute und Rolle zerlegt oder so.
Solches Pech hatte ich aber zum Glück noch nicht.


----------



## Fxndlxng (1. September 2016)

*AW: Angeln in Ligurien- ein Reisebericht*

Wo genau bist Du denn? Ich bin seit ein paar Tagen zurück. Waren bei Dolcedo, nahe Imperia. Meine Frau hat dort Verwandte, daher waren wir schon oft da und ich kenne mich halbwegs aus. Ich habe dies Jahr einige Bastardmakrelen auf Fliege erwischt, habe aber nur sehr wenig geangelt, waren nur ein paar Stunden.

Vom Boot geht dort einiges, bis hin zu schönen Thunfischen. Vom Ufer ist es deutlich schwieriger verwertbares aus dem Wasser zu bekommen, geht aber auch wenn man weiß wo und wie...

Grüße!


----------



## kuhnikuehnast (3. September 2016)

*AW: Angeln in Ligurien- ein Reisebericht*

@Findling: das ist ja lustig! Wir sind in Diano Marina. Vorgestern sind wir von Cervo über San Bartolomeo al Mare, Diano Marina bis Imperia die Küste abgefahren um eventuelle Spots die nicht so touristisch frequentiert sind zu finden. Leider blieb die Suche relativ erfolglos. Die Küste ist gesäumt von Privatstränden, öffentlichen Stränden, Häfen (auf den Wellenbrechern habe ich es ja bereits versucht) und steilen Küstenabschnitten, die vom Land leider nicht erreichbar sind. Hast Du evtl. noch Tipps für gute Spots? Die Fliegenrute (Klasse 5 hätte ich auch noch dabei, da ursprünglich noch der Plan war evtl. in Österreich kurz zu halten ;-) 

Vorgestern Spätnachmittag und Abend war ich dann nochmal an besagtem Wellenbrecher am Hafen und habe alle möglichen Hakengrößen von 2/0 bis 14 durchprobiert. Bez Köder gab es auf Tintenfisch gar keinen Biss (und der lässt sich so prima anködern ;-) ). Die Brotflocke bzw Teig war schwierig zu beurteilen, da sie sich im Wasser ja immer rel schnell auflöst. Beste Ergebnisse hatte ich wieder mit dem Seeringelwurm. Wenn man diesen noch mit Friedfisch- Lockspray eingesprüht hat war der Köder wieder sofort weggefressen. Auch Bait- Elastic hat da leider nicht geholfen einen Biss zu verwerten... 

Ein anderer Angler hatte Bigatini- normale Maden in einem Feederkorb für Maden und dann einige Maden noch an einem 14er Haken. Damit hat er zumindest einen Fisch landen können! 

Gestern habe ich mich dann nochmal den Nachmittag über, während die Freundin in ein Buch vertieft am Srand lag im Spinnfischen probiert. Hatte ein 40er FC- Vorfach vorgeschaltet um auch mißtrauische Fische auf jeden Fall zum Beißen zu animieren.
Außer ein paar Hängern, einem nervigen Badegast, der mir durch einen Fischschwarm , den ich gerade auf Sicht anwerfen wollte schwamm und einer Möwe, die ich beinahe mit einem fliegenden Wobbler erlegt hätte blieb auch dieser Angelversuch erfolglos.

Ich werde mir evtl. nochmal Maden besorgen und mit denen dann mein Glück versuchen.

Gestern habe ich auch im Hafen noch mit ein paar Anglern des "Diano Marina Pescare- Clubs" gesprochen  Sie meinten auch, irgendwie sei zur Zeit der Wurm drin und selbst vom Boot aus würde so gut wie nix beißen... 

Die Hoffung stirbt zuletzt, ich hoffe doch, diesen Urlaub noch einen Fisch landen zu können! (Spiele aktuell schon mit dem Gedanken´, mir eine Harpune zuzulegen und mit dem Schnorchel loszuziehen :-D)

Danke auf jeden Fall für die vielen Tipps bis dato, ich würde euch gern Bilder der Fänge posten... ;-)

lg kuhni


----------



## Thomas9904 (3. September 2016)

*AW: Angeln in Ligurien- ein Reisebericht*

Da isser wieder ;-)))
Harpune, na komm...
Bist doch Angler!!


----------



## glavoc (3. September 2016)

*AW: Angeln in Ligurien- ein Reisebericht*

Na ja,
die schwerste und sportlichste sowie selektivste Fischfangmethode ist zweifelsfrei das Harpunieren/Speerfishing !! Um das überhaupt hinzubekommen (und dann nicht nur Sepien, Kraken und Wölfe zu erlegen) setzt unheimliches Können voraus (körperlich!!!).
Finde oft, dass deutsche/kontinentale Angler sich dabei völlig falsche Vorstellungen machen, wie das so von statten geht!
Also so 30 m tieftauchen auf Lunge sollten da schon drin sein!!! Tja und wenn das Apnoe sitzt, muß die Unterwasserjagd auch noch erlernt werden! So einfach "abdrücken" ist das auf jeden Fall nicht....^^
Übrigens ist die Harpune zBsp. in Kroatien in der Sportfischer-Meeres-Lizenz mit drin! Drum ist eigentl. in jedem Angelladen auch eine Abteilung mit Neoprenanzügen, ABC Ausrüstung sowie Bleigurten nebst den selbstverständlichen Harpunen immer vorhanden.
Hier mal "zum nebenhar die Luft anhalten":https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XppxV5oR5JA
und da gibbet noch ganz, ganz andere Videos 
lg


----------



## glavoc (4. September 2016)

*AW: Angeln in Ligurien- ein Reisebericht*

Habe mir mal bei googlekarten deinen Ulaubsort angeschaut. Von der Struktur schaut es eigentl. gut aus. Von flach über Strukturreich(auch Wellenbrecher, Molen und Stege etc) bis auch steil ist doch viel geboten. Hier mal die Tiefenkarte:
https://webapp.navionics.com/#boating@6&key=qttkGm`zr@
Vielleicht können wir ja alle gemeinsam ein Spot-erörterungs-brainstorming an Start bringen?
Beim Spinnfischen läufst du im Grunde nur am Ufer entlang, statt Wiesen halt eher Steine, aber so ist das oft am Mittelmeer. Und an verdächtigen Spots fischt du die halt, wie hier auch, mit unterschiedlichen Kukös ab. Schau mal, ich mach bei mir auch mal ein paar km Strecke am Ufer entlang um die und die Gegend abzufischen.

lg

PS Thomas, beim Spearfishing mußt wohl selbst du  den Begriff "Sport - Angler" berechtigterweise stehen lassen können ^^ Plus, das mentale Fitsein bei der Geschichte muss ja auch noch her...


----------



## kuhnikuehnast (4. September 2016)

*AW: Angeln in Ligurien- ein Reisebericht*

Woop Woop!
Es ist vollbracht! Ich konnte gestern meinen ersten Fisch aus dem Mittelmeer landen! 







(stellt euch bitte hier einen über beide Ohren grinsenden Angler vor!  )

zugegeben, er ist jetzt nicht der größte, aber immerhin! ;-)
Ich habe mir die Tricks, die ich die Tage zuvor bei den Anglern abgeschaut habe zu Herzen genommen:
Geangelt wurde mit Madenbündel am 12er Haken, dazu eine 30g "Maden- Bombarde" die ich mir aus dem Angelladen besorgt habe. Das Madenbündel hatte ich noch mit so Lockspray eingesprüht.

Geangelt habe ich von der, vom Meer abgewandten Seite in Richtung Hafeneinfahrt. (im Bild mit einem Pfeil zu sehen, aufgrund hier nur vorhandener grottiger Internetverbindung und Tablet verzeiht mir bitte die grafisch "hübsche" Aufarbeitung ;-) )






Die Situation war recht lustig: Ich bin angekommen, vermutlich aufgrund von Samstag, Wochenende, Partyzeit etc. war nur der junge Kerl da, von dem ich mir am Tag zuvor die Tricks abgeschaut habe. Dieser brach jedoch gerade auf, so war der Angelplatz in Richtung Hafeneinfahrt frei! (Kein Strömungsdruck, keine Wellen, etwas windgeschützt- perfekt!)
An Ruten hatte ich noch eine ganz einfache Teleskopspinne dabei, die ich mir mal für 20€ gekauft habe und die wabbelt wie ein Weltmeister und noch meine andere Spinnrute bis 75g.

Also alles aufgebaut, mit Maden befüllt und los gings! Als die Ruten draußen waren, kam auch meine Freundin dazu die auf die Pizza to go gewartet hatte und es gab erst mal lecker italienische Pizza und dazu Wein aus der Flasche. 






Dann tauchte ein total netter älterer italienischer Herr auf, der das Geschehen interessiert beobachtete. Mit Händen und Füßen unterhielten wir uns- er ist 81 Jahre, angelt seit nunmehr fast 70 Jahren und war echt richtiger Profi! Er hatte noch wertvolle Tipps in Sachen Schnurspannung, Anhieb und Ideen, wo ich die Köder präsentieren sollte. War ein richtig lustiges und nettes Gespräch- meine Freundin und ich sind uns einig, dass wir ihn gern als Opa adoptieren wollen  (heute Abend möchte er wieder vorbei kommen und mit Tipps helfen  )
Als wir dann da saßen merkte man, dass so gegen 22:00 Uhr das italienische Abendessen langsam beendet ist- wir hatten zeitweise ein Angelpublikum von 30-40 Personen, die alle interessiert zusahen :-D

Einziger, ärgerlicher Wehrmutstropfen des Abends: Ich hatte mich im Angelladen beraten lassen und mir wurden dort Haken der Größe 12 mit fertigen Vorfächern (0,16mm FC) empfohlen... Diese hatte ich auch dabei mit dem Ergebnis: 2 (vermutlich) richtig große Fische konnte ich nicht landen! Beim ersten ist der Hakenknoten aufgegangen, beim 2. das Vorfach gerissen. Total ärgerlich! Heute werde ich mir meine Haken selbst binden mit 0,30er FC und eigenem Hakenknoten!

Insgesamt bin ich jedoch über den Erfolg total happy, freue mich schon auf heute Abend (werde mir, wie gesagt, noch 12er Haken ohne Vorfach besorgen sowie ein paar neue Maden-Bombarden- einen Auswurf über dem steinigen Wellenbrecher in Aufregung nach dem ersten gefangenen Fisch mit geschlossenem Schnurfangbügel halten sie leider nicht stand ;-) und dann gehts los)

Ich bin happy!

lg kuhni

ps: kleine Anektode heute morgen vor dem Frühstück: Maden sind doch ganz schön listige Tierchen... Die Nachbarschaft wurde unsanft durch eine lautstark schreiende Freundin geweckt, die beim morgendlichen Griff in den Kühlschrank nach der Milch feststellen musste, das Maden als Entfesselungskünstler sich gern mal im Kühlschrank umsehen, was es da sonst noch so gibt... ;-)

pps: und jetzt die Frage, an welcher Rute wohl alle 3 Fische gebissen hatten? Richttig, nicht an der teuren Spinnrute, sondern am 20€ Wabbelstock! :-D Die Maden an der teuren Spinnrute wurde nicht mal angeknabbert


----------



## glavoc (5. September 2016)

*AW: Angeln in Ligurien- ein Reisebericht*

Na denn Petri zum Diplodus annularis / Ringelbrasse!!#6 Den gleich weiter als lebender Köderfisch angeködert, an einem besseren Haken und sofort wieder an gleichem Ort und Stelle ausgelegt, hätte Uhrzeitmässig auch einen guten Wölf bringen können 

Hier mit Gelbstriemenbrasse _Boops boops:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-KFQ408-4d0_


----------



## kuhnikuehnast (6. September 2016)

*AW: Angeln in Ligurien- ein Reisebericht*

Lebender Köderfisch? Ist das in Italien erlaubt? Um mich selbst zu rechtfertigen und kein schlechtes Gewissen zu haben, dass ich das nicht ausprobiert habe sage ich jetzt einfach, dass ich das aufgrund der umstehenden Leute und meiner Freundin die nach Hause wollte nicht gemacht habe ;-)

Vorgestern Abend gings nochmal los: Gleicher Spot, gleiche Methode! Natürlich hatte der eine Angelladen Sonntags geschlossen und in dem anderen Angelladen haben die irgendwie keine Maden und keine Madenfeederkörbe verkauft... (er brummelte irgendwas von ferner Osten oder was auch immer, eben ein etwas schrulliger Angelshopbesitzer, wie man ihn aus Deutschland auch ab und an kennt ;-) ) den kaputten Feederkorb habe ich mit Gummifischkleber und FC- Vorfach ganz gut repariert bekommen... und bääääm!






konnte diese zwei schönen Doraden landen! Den selbst gebundenen Vorfächern und Haken sei dank!  So ein Salzwasserfisch macht ja im Vergleich zu Süßwasser ganz schön Radau an der Rute!  Haben echt Spaß gemacht im Drill! 

Allerdings bin ich mir bei der größeren Dorade etwas unsicher: Es saßen 2 Parasiten auf ihrem Körper:






Hier nochmal den Parasit einzeln fotografier:






Habe trotzdem mal beide Fische mitgenommen. Meint ihr, die sind trotzdem essbar oder lieber nicht verwerten und als Köder in Fischfetzen nutzen? (liegen beide jetzt erst mal ausgenommen im Tiefkühler  )
bzw. um welchen Parasiten handelt es sich hier? Habe im sehr langsamen Internet hier auch nichts finden können...

Gestern wurde dann erst mal nicht geangelt. Nachdem der Wecker nicht funktioniert hat (mein Glück, sonst hätte ich früh aufstehen müssen ;-) ) ging es nach Nizza. Auf dem Rückweg wurde dann noch Halt in Montecarlo gemacht und ich war von den ganzen Mega- Yachten echt beeindruckt! Kleine Zusatzinfo: Mann kann sich, wenn man den Namen der Yacht hat ja komplett informieren über Eigner, Baukosten etc. :-D

Heute gings dann nochmal an den Strand und ich hatte eine Spinnrute dabei und war fleißig unterwegs und habe Wobbler durchs Wasser gezogen. Gebissen hat leider nichts, Spaß hatte ich trotzdem. Das Meer war heute auch sehr rauh mit ordentlich Wellengang, vermutlich hätte ich an die 30-50m mehr Wurfdistanz gebraucht um noch weiter über die Brandung rauszukommen. 

So weit aktuell 

lg Kuhni


----------



## kuhnikuehnast (6. September 2016)

*AW: Angeln in Ligurien- ein Reisebericht*

Und damit die Drillinge der Wobbler kein Rost vom Salzwasser ansetzen:

safety first!


----------



## Frame (6. September 2016)

*AW: Angeln in Ligurien- ein Reisebericht*

Freut mich das der "Knoten" mit den Mittelmeerfischen geplatzt ist und Du Methoden gefunden hast.

Die Parasiten kenne ich irgendwie glaub auch aus Kroatien. Waren vor allem in Hafennähe.  
Die schwarzen Flecken sahen so ähnlich aus wie bei uns die Reiherkrankheit. Massiver Befall dämpfte auch die Kampfkraft der Fische deutlich.

Einheimische Kinder haben mir die aber trotzdem gerne abgenommen und erklärt das sei kein Problem. n(ij)ema problema oder so ähnlich.

Glavoc und vielleicht auch paar andere werden aber sicher genauer wissen was das ist. Hatte ich auch mal nachgeschlagen aber alles wieder vergessen mangels praktischer Nutzung.

Wünsche weiterhin schöne Reise mit viel Spass und Erfolg!


----------



## kuhnikuehnast (6. September 2016)

*AW: Angeln in Ligurien- ein Reisebericht*

Was meinśt Du den mit Reiherkrankheit? Konnte dazu im Internet leider nichts finden... :-( Sieht dann ja so aus, als ob man die Fische eher nicht essen sollte... So komische Krebse, dann auch noch ne Reiherkrankheit...|uhoh:

lg kuhni


----------



## scorp10n77 (6. September 2016)

*AW: Angeln in Ligurien- ein Reisebericht*

Also die Fischassel ist garkein Problem |rolleyes

Mit Brandung Spinnfischen ist genau richtig, dann bestehen gute Chancen!


----------



## Frame (6. September 2016)

*AW: Angeln in Ligurien- ein Reisebericht*

Mach Dir keinen Kopf, der Name klingt bissl irreführend, mein Gedächtnis lässt wohl auch nach. Ist glaub eher nur ein lokaler Name hier in Rheinhessen. Ist auch nicht das gleiche.
Bei richtig durchgegartem Fisch sollts da auch im Meer keine Probs geben.
Sonst wäre das bekannt. 

Meine Angelerfahrungen im Mittelmmeer vor allem neueren Datums beschränken sich auch ein bissl eher auf Mallorca oder Türkei.
Da hatte ich keine solche Parasiten, bin aber sicher die sind für Menschen harmlos wenn richtig durchgegart.

Bin sicher jemand wird genaueres wissen.

Sonst hätt ich ja echt schlechtes Karma angesammelt solche Fische immer verschenkt zu haben.
(Nicht nur an Kinder, auch an erwachsene Angler. Es hiess immer "Nema Problema", ich nehm ihn gerne!)
 Nur vor dem Verzehr von gewissen Fischen aus direkter Hafennähe ist man ja inzwischen etwas gewarnt wie z. B. Meeräschen weil die z. B. nen Haufen Anti-Fouling-Lasur von denBootsrümpfen abgeweidet und intus haben können. Ebenso auch nen Haufen anderen Dreck den unverantwortliche Menschen in irgendein Hafenbecken abgeklappt haben könnten...

(Lass Dir um Himmels Willen aber davon nicht den Urlaub vermiesen und angle und berichte weiter...  )

Fangen ja wo erlaubt um die Methoden grundsätzlich zu checken.
Essen aber eher Fänge von weiter aussen vor Häfen.

Meine Erfahrungen in Kroatien sind im Vergleich zu dem ursprünglich von Dir geposteten Beispielhafen in Ligurien nicht vergleichbar.

Das war dort eher ein flacher Fjord wo nach 10 KM am Ende dann ein Hafen war.


----------



## Frame (6. September 2016)

*AW: Angeln in Ligurien- ein Reisebericht*



scorp10n77 schrieb:


> Also die Fischassel ist garkein Problem |rolleyes


Glaub ich hatte solche Viecher in Kroatien auch mal als Köder probiert aber glaub wenn, dann nur eher nur Grundeln drauf.
War mir denn auch zu ekelhafft.

Fischassel kann gut hinkommen . Längst vergessen, bevorzugt glaub leicht bis mässg verschmutztes Wasser. Oder auch stärker verschmutzt im Meer.
Hatte ich im Süßwasser noch nicht.


----------



## scorp10n77 (7. September 2016)

*AW: Angeln in Ligurien- ein Reisebericht*

Habe auch die Fische die sowas hatten eher im und um den Hafen gesehen/ gefangen


----------



## glavoc (7. September 2016)

*AW: Angeln in Ligurien- ein Reisebericht*

Petri zu deinen schönen Doraden!! Klasse. Lass sie dir schmecken und mach dir um die Assel (https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cymothoa_exigua) keinen Kopf!!
Ja klar ist in Italien der lebende Köderfisch erlaubt, sind ja nicht so engstirnig wie hier  ...
Was meinst du wie FranzX zu seinen Prachtfischen kommt?
dir weiterhin viel Erfolg und nix mehr mit postspätpubertäres Traumata 
lg


----------

